# Moselhöhenbiking - Herbstabtrieb fuer Mountainbiker am 10. Oktober



## kaspar (23. September 2004)

Hallo,

am 10. Oktober gibt es in Bekond wieder eine neue Auflage des Moselhöhenbiking - Herbstabtrieb für Moutainbiker.
Eine 30 km-Strecke und ein Halbmarathon mit 60 Kilometern und 2000 Höhenmetern. Da werden zum Schluß die Beine weich! Schöne Anstiege, herrliche Abfahrten, tolle Singletrails, hervorragende Aussichten. Gute Verpflegung.

Das Ganze für läppische fünf Euro je Fahrer, bei Anmeldung bis 3.10.
Danach kostet es 2,-- Euro mehr.

Besondere Wertung für Zweier-Teams auf der 60 Kilometer-Strecke.
Start ist um 10.oo Uhr an dem Sportplatz in Bekond.
Nähere Infos bekommt Ihr von mir!

Gruß
Kaspar


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2004)

Klingt interessant. Sollte nach dem Wasgaumarathon noch ein fünkchen Kraft in meinen müden Beinen stecken und das Wetter passen, könnte es klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt interessant. Sollte nach dem Wasgaumarathon noch ein fünkchen Kraft in meinen müden Beinen stecken und das Wetter passen, könnte es klappen.



Wasgau ist doch erst nach dem Herbstabtrieb, oder?


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2004)

Ist er nicht am 9. ????????????????????


----------



## leeqwar (23. September 2004)

jaaaaaaaa !
wenn es die gleiche strecke wie letztes jahr ist, dann wird das spitze.   
mein "fremdgehen" ins nachbarforum hatte also einen sinn...


----------



## Wiseman (23. September 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ist er nicht am 9. ????????????????????


Wasgau ist am 16. Oktober.
Korrekt müsste es heissen, wenn nach St. Wendel noch ein Fünkchen Kraft in meinen Beinen steckt 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (23. September 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Wasgau ist am 16. Oktober.
> Korrekt müsste es heissen, wenn nach St. Wendel noch ein Fünkchen Kraft in meinen Beinen steckt
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Gut beobachtet Sherlock Wise!
Aber nachdem 007ike ja zu den Top-Fitten unter uns gehört hat er mit der kommenden Marathon-Serie bestimmt kein Problem.


----------



## kaspar (23. September 2004)

hallo,

zur Klarstellung: 

wir machen den Herbstabtrieb am Sonntag, den 10.Oktober 2004.
ich gebe mir Mühe, dass es noch besser wird als letztes Jahr

If you have good eyes, you will find the right way - 
if you are goof enough, you will survive - 
if you are strong enough, you will finish - 
if you are the best, you will win. 



siehe Höhendiagramm im Anhang!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2004)

Das könnte mir auch gefallen   

Grüße.


----------



## kaspar (23. September 2004)

hallo einheimischer!

komm doch einfach am 10.10. nach Bekond.

trau dich!



gruß
kaspar


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2004)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo einheimischer!
> 
> komm doch einfach am 10.10. nach Bekond.
> 
> ...



Ich werde da sein   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (23. September 2004)

@einheimischer: den ersten teil der strecke sind wir beide sogar schon dieses jahr gefahren


----------



## Limit83 (25. September 2004)

Hallo Leute! 

Ganz kurz mal für die etwas langsamen unter uns, oder diejenigen die nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen können:   
Ist das ganze als Rennen, sprich mit Zeitmessung, Platzierung und Siegerehrung (Preisen), gedacht oder eine CTF bei der wir alle zusammen starten?   
Und was hat das mit dieser Zweierteamwertung auf sich? Müssen die zusammen ins Ziel kommen? Wird die Zeit des zweiten gewertet? Gibt es nur ein Rennen für Teams? Oder fahren die vielleicht sogar als Staffel?   
So viele Fragen... Ich bin wirklich so ahnungslos....


----------



## kaspar (26. September 2004)

Hallo Limit 83!

Das Moselhöhenbiking ist vom Charakter her eine CTF. 
Der gemeinsame Start erleichtert uns den Ablauf und verhinderrt hoffentlich das einzelne Fahrer vom ausgeschilderten Weg abkommen. 
Die Herausforderungen auf der 60 km-Strecke gehen aber bestimmt über das normale Niveau einer CTF hinaus.
Da es bei unserem Preisniveau und ohne Sponsoring nicht möglich ist eine kostenträchtige Zeitmessung durchzuführen und das fahren auf Zeit auch ein erhöhtes Sicherheitsrisiko bringt, habe ich mir überlegt eine Zweierteamwertung auszuschreiben.
Dies bedeutet, das Zweierteams (mindestens 2 Fahrer oder Fahrerinnen die sich am Start als ein Team melden) gemeinsam um 10.00 Uhr die 60 Km-Strecke abfahren. Die Aufnahme des Teams in diese Wertung erfolgt nur, wenn zwei Fahrer des Teams  auch gemeinsam im Ziel ankommen. Hierdurch gleichen sich im Team Stärken und Schwächen der beiden Fahrer aus, die Sicherheit im Ablauf wird erhöht und die Teams werden hoffentlich einen Mannschaftsgeist entwickeln. 

Das Moselhöhenbiking bringt damit für "Mannschaftsfahrer" einen gewissen Wettbewerbscharkater, aber ohne dass sich jemand ermuntert sehen soll für Preisgelder sein leben zu riskieren. Spaß steht im Vordergrund.

Es gibt keine Preisgelder, sondern (nur) Sachpreise! (Wein, Bier, Essbares!)


gruß
Kaspar


----------



## kaspar (3. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

ich hoffe, dass ihr alle euren spaß hattet in st. wendel! 

ich konnte leider nicht kommen, hab an unserer strecke fürs moselhöhenbiking gearbeitet.
auuserdem haben wir uns am freitag ein paar gedanken zum nächsten emc gemacht, wenn wir das alles umsetzen können, wird der emc in 2005 ein echter kracher.

wer sich heute noch fürs moselhöhenbiking anmeldet, spart 2,-- euro. danach kostet es aber auch nur 7,-- euro.


gruß
kaspar


----------



## Kendooo (4. Oktober 2004)

So, wir werden wohl zu viert anreisen. Bin echt mal gespannt, was das wird...


----------



## kaspar (4. Oktober 2004)

hallo kendooo,

schön, wenn du schon jetzt gespannt bist auf sonntag. solltest aber vorher noch mal entspannen, böse zungen nennen mich nämlich den "schlächter von bekond" und das nur, weil ich den jungs beim emc einen kleinen hügel verheimlicht hatte, der dann kurzerhand in die rennstrecke integriert wurde. na ja, die mussten den bis zu sieben mal fahren!

beim moselhöhenbiking gibt es das eigentlich nicht. bei der 60 km strecke sind nur ca. 2km doppelt zu fahren, einmal am anfang und einmal zum ende der tour. dazu gehört der abgang, die wand, das kappespädchen und die affenschaukel und das sind eigentlich ganz passable  streckenabschnitte aus der emc-strecke.

unter welchem stichwort soll ich euch vier vormerken?

gruß kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2004)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> schön, wenn du schon jetzt gespannt bist auf sonntag. solltest aber vorher noch mal entspannen, böse zungen nennen mich nämlich den "schlächter von bekond" und das nur, weil ich den jungs beim emc einen kleinen hügel verheimlicht hatte, der dann kurzerhand in die rennstrecke integriert wurde. na ja, die mussten den bis zu sieben mal fahren!



du warst das also !!!???     

aber ehrlich gesagt konnte ich dort immer ein paar plätze gut machen   
wir haben die woche noch über die schönste cc-strecke dieses jahr gesprochen. das wetter hat ja einigen übel mitgespielt, aber auch sonst wäre bekond bei mir ganz oben in der liste gelandet


----------



## kaspar (4. Oktober 2004)

hallo leeqwar,

was schaust du denn so grimmig bei der frage:

"du warst das also !!!??? "  

versteh ich gar nicht, war doch nur ein kleiner anstieg. 
der ist im moselhöhenbiking gar nicht drin! kann also gar nicht so schlimm werden mit den 2000 höhenmetern!

gruß kaspar


----------



## Kendooo (4. Oktober 2004)

Du willst ein Stichwort? Hm,was nehmen wir denn da? Wie wärs mit "Rote Laterne Schiffweiler" oder so.
Ich hoff ja, das wär dann noch zu ändern.


----------



## kaspar (6. Oktober 2004)

hallo,
"rote laterne" hört sich an sich nicht schlecht an, solange du damit nicht das schlusslicht meinst.
ist aber auf jeden fall besser als "die bremser"; mal sehn ob die "eifel-yetis" dann "das fernlicht" übernehmen oder ob alle nur im vorfeld ihr licht unter den scheffel stellen.

gruß
aus bekond
kaspar


----------



## Wiseman (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich sage das Moselhöhenbiking ab.

Die Wettervorhersage gefällt mir gar nicht.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## kaspar (7. Oktober 2004)

hallo wisemann,



> "Ich sage das Moselhöhenbiking ab.
> 
> Die Wettervorhersage gefällt mir gar nicht.
> 
> ...



die wettervorhersage nimmt gar nicht am moselhöhenbiking teil. die läuft dir auch auf unserer strecke nicht über den weg.

am sonntag werden wir es nur und zum glück mit der "aktuellen wetterlage" zu tun haben. und die sieht gut aus!!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## Wiseman (7. Oktober 2004)

kaspar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wisemann,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die aufbauenden Worte  aber es ist ja nicht nur das Wetter. Ich habe das nur vorgeschoben weil noch zu viel anderes dran hängt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die aufbauenden Worte  aber es ist ja nicht nur das Wetter. Ich habe das nur vorgeschoben weil noch zu viel anderes dran hängt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Ich erkläre mich solidarisch und sage das Höhenbiking auch ab. Ohne meine Freunde will ich nicht, meine potentielle Team-Partnerin muss arbeiten, ich bin immernoch erkältet, muss meinen Umzug vorantreiben, ... .
Sollten sich meine MTB-Freunde doch noch umentscheiden, dann würde ich mich natürlich wieder solidarisch erklären.

@wiseman: Du hast Post


----------



## kaspar (7. Oktober 2004)

hallo moose und wisemann,
schade.

vielleicht schaut ihr mal unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de da gibt es einige infos zum moselhöhenbiking und unter bekond bzw. bilder einiges vom diesjährigen lauf in bekond.

wenns denn tr5otzdem nicht klappt, machts gut
kaspar


----------



## kaspar (11. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

den 91 fahrerinnen und fahrern beim "moselhöhenbiking" möchte ich danke sagen. schön, dass ihr dabei ward. ich glaube, es hat allen spaß gemacht beim "herbstabtrieb für mountainbkier". das team, "die stoppelflitzer", haben sich den ersten platz redlich verdient. 3.25 std im team für 60 km mit ca. 1800 hm, das hat schon was. 
mir als organisator hat es spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich leider feststellen musste, dass an manchen stellen die beschilderung noch offensichtlicher werden muss. ich freue mich auf die neuauflage im herbst des nächsten jahres.

gruß
kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (12. Oktober 2004)

hallo, 

einen kurzen bericht und schöne bilder vom moselhöhenbiking findet ihr unter www.nmbiking.de/tagebuch.htm.

danke norbert!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## kaspar (2. Oktober 2005)

hallo,
am nächsten sonntag ist moselhöhenbiking angesagt: herbstabtrieb für mountainbiker!

unser teamrennen über jeweils ca. 30 und 60 km startet am 9.10.05 um 10.30 Uhr. 
Leider hatte ich die letzten Wochen wenig Zeit, weil wir am letzten Wochenende mit annähernd 10.000 Gästen Krumpernfest gefeiert haben und ich beim ausführenden Verein Vorsitzender bin.

Heute morgen habe ich einen Teil der neuen Strecke inspiziert. Am Samstag wird markiert.
Es wird eine low-bugdet-veranstaltung. immer der kalkmarkierung folgen! wir werden uns bemühen eine gute veranstaltung auf atraktiver strecke hinzubekommen.
in die wertung kommen nur teams. die zweierteams müssen sich bis 10.00 uhr gemeldet haben und müssen gemeinsam ins ziel kommen. als preise erwarten euch bekonder krumpernschnaps, wein, zils-bräu, krumpern, t-shirts.
verpfelgungsstelle gibt es bei ca. km 20 mit tollem ausblick ins moseltal. bei km 25 trennen sich die wege der kurz- und langstreckler.

im ziel warten fritten und getränke.

anmeldung unter www.bekond-aktiv.de erst oben button "moselhöhenbiking", dann rechts button "starten-anmelden" anklicken. 

wir freuen uns auf euch!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## agent_smith (3. Oktober 2005)

wer fährt noch hin?
hoffe dass ich bis dahin wieder fit bin...

lg timo


----------



## stefansls (4. Oktober 2005)

Bin auch dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist ein bißchen besser als letzten Samstag.


----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2005)

ich werde auch versuchen zu starten, weiss nicht ob es zeitlich klappt. aber immerhin ist das erste stück teil meiner lieblings emc-strecke   und der rest ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## kaspar (4. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

ich habe gestern mit markus die 30 er strecke geputzt und bin sie auch abgefahren. puh!
ich habe mich entschlossen sowohl auf der 30er als auch auf der großen strecke eine teamwertung zu machen.
alle starten gemeinsam vom festplatz aus in richtung grillhütte und sind auf den ersten 23 km auf der gleichen strecke unterwegs
zeitmessung wird für alle geboten, preise können aber nur die teams gewinnen, die sich bis zum start gemeldet haben. 
jeweils ein 5ltr-fäßchen zilsbräu, eine flasche krumpernschnaps und ein Sack Kartoffeln sind ausgesetzt.
ausserdem gibt es im zielbereich das Original-Zils-Bräu frisch gezapft. würstchen und fritten.
anmelden könnt ihr euch unter www.bekond-aktiv.de, das erspart uns am sonntag ein wenig arbeit.

grüße
kaspar


----------



## scotty23 (4. Oktober 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde auch versuchen zu starten, weiss nicht ob es zeitlich klappt. aber immerhin ist das erste stück teil meiner lieblings emc-strecke   und der rest ist auch sehr schön.



@leeqwar

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:

   1. Der Posteingang von leeqwar ist voll. leeqwar kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

Würde Dir ja gerne mal ne PM schicken   

ciao

scotty23


----------



## scotty23 (4. Oktober 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde auch versuchen zu starten, weiss nicht ob es zeitlich klappt. aber immerhin ist das erste stück teil meiner lieblings emc-strecke   und der rest ist auch sehr schön.



@leeqwar

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:

   1. Der Posteingang von leeqwar ist voll. leeqwar kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.

Würde Dir ja gerne mal ne PM schicken   

ciao

scotty23


----------



## stefansls (7. Oktober 2005)

Nabend ! wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei am Sonntag ? Der agent_smith und ich gucken das wir so um 9:00-9:30 uhr da hinten auf die piste gehen. Was ist denn mit leegwar und dem einheimischen? Wäre schön euch mal wieder zu sehen ! 
Mfg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (8. Oktober 2005)

gibts eigentlich duschen?

mfg timo


----------



## kaspar (8. Oktober 2005)

es gibt während der tour sprudel, müsliriegel, bananen und äpfel, nach der tour bier, wurst, fritten, erdbeerquark, möglichkeit zur  fahhradwäsche und natürlich gibt es duschen!
personal zum rückenschrubben ist aber mitzubringen!

bis morgen früh

gruß
kaspar


----------



## kaspar (9. Oktober 2005)

76 begeisterte Mountainbiker beim Herbstabtrieb in Bekond 

Gute Beteiligung beim 5. Moselhöhenbiking

Am Sonntag trafen sich in Bekond wieder einmal viele Mountainbiker der Region um gemeinsam eine schöne Herbsttour zu unternehmen. Bekond hat damit bei schönem Herbstwetter zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahr als Austragungsort einer Mountainbikeveranstaltung von sich reden gemacht. Nach dem Cross-Country-Rennen im Rahmen des Eifel-Mosel-Cup haben die Bekonder mit dem Moselhöhenbiking Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker im Oktober einen Herbsttreff für ambitionierte Mountainbiker der Großregion Saar-Lor-Lux Region eingerichtet. 

Gemeinsam begaben sich die Hobbymountainbiker, unter Ihnen viele Jugendliche, Frauen und auch Anfänger am Sonntagmorgen auf die Rundkurse mit 30 bis 60 km Streckenlänge. Die Mountainbikestrecken führten rund um und über den 418 Meter hohen Hummelsberg.
Fahrtechnisch und konditionell anspruchsvolle Strecken mit  moderaten aber langen Anstiegen und schnellen Abfahrten auf griffigen Schotterpisten und waldbodenbetonte Strecken waren zu bewältigen. Neben Weinbergs- und Waldwegen, wurden die Mountainbiker erneut mit schönen singletrails verwöhnt.  Leider wurden die hervorragenden Ausblicke in das Moseltal der Römischen Weinstrasse bis in die Mittagsstunden durch Nebel getrübt. 
Die Hälfte der Mountainbiker wählte  die anspruchsvolle Strecke über 60 Kilometern mit 1800 Höhenmetern, die anderen begaben sich auf die kürzere Strecke. Beide Strecken waren  speziell für diese Veranstaltung ausgeschildert worden. Die große Strecke forderte von den Sportlern Kraft, Kondition und fahrerisches Können, aber auch die Sportler auf der 30 Kilometerstrecke wurden stark gefordert.
Trotz anfänglichen Nebels erreichten die Mountainbikeraufgrund der guten Ausschilderung alle  wohlbehalten und bei Sonnenschein das Ziel in Bekond.
Insgesamt 15Teams beteiligten sich an der ausgeschriebenen Teamwertung auf beiden Strecken. Hierdurch wollen die Veranstalter die Sicherheit erhöhen und den Teamgeist bei den Mountainbikern stärken, ohne dass die Veranstaltung tatsächlich einen richtigen Renncharakter hat. Die meisten Teams nutzen die Tour um sich noch besser kennen zulernen und sind daher eher gemütlich fahrend unterwegs. Auf der Halbmarathonstrecke setzten sich bei insgesamt 8 Teams die  Teamfahrer des RS Herschbroich, die Eifeler Christopher Görgen und Christoph Neubusch, in hervorragenden 3.14 Stunden gegen die saarländischen Fahrer Volker Scheid und Schütz vom RV Tempo Hirzweiler (3.26 Stunden)  und Martin Lames und Thomas Kirsten vom MTB Racing Wittlich (3.48 Stunden) durch.
Auf der 30 km-Strecke, die auch beachtliche 830 Höhenmeter aufwies, distanzierten David Michels und Mario Kutschke vom Team  Rad und Funsport Schweich 1 (1.45 Stunden) das Duo Gerd Schmitz und Rainer Erbes aus Osann-Monzel (2.15) ebenso wie die Drittplatzierten Michael Razen und Christian Mannerhans vom Team Rad und Funsport Schweich 2(2.21). Auch hier waren erfreulicherweise 7 Teams am Start.
Alle Teilnehmer waren begeistert von der schönen Strecke in Bekond und haben bleibende Eindrücke mitgenommen.  Viele Teilnehmer meinten, dass man sich Bekond keineswegs hinter den Großveranstaltungen im Mountainbikebereich verstecken muss, viele Teilnehmer werden im nächsten Jahr einen Partner für die Teamwertung mitbringen. Das Moselhöhenbiking Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker ist ein Insidertipp, hat aber nach Meinung weit gereister Mountainbiker das Potential einmal ganz groß raus zukommen. 

In der Verbandsgemeinde Schweich wurden seit 2001 ca. 200 km Mountainbikestrecken ausgewiesen und gekennzeichnet, die zum großen Teil auch für weniger trainierte  Fahrer geeignet sind. Für  Mountainbiker, die einfach mal eine gemütliche Frühschoppenrunde fahren wollen, bieten die Bekonder im Sommerhalbjahr einmal im Monat sonntags kostenlos lockere Mountainbikertreffs mit Ausflügen in die Mosel oder Eifelberge an. Die Termine werden unter www.bekond-aktiv.de und im Amtsblatt der VG Schweich veröffentlicht. Eine ausführliche Beschreibung mit Kartengrundlage kann in den regionalen Buchhandlungen oder bei der Touristinformation Schweich zum Preis von nur 5,-- Euro erworben werden. Der Mountainbikeführer eignet sich hervorragend als Geschenk für aktive Radsportler.


----------



## -Manni- (10. Oktober 2005)

klasse veranstaltung! super abfahrten und ewig lange anstiege..... dachte die letzten kilometer sollen ruhiger werden... von wegen! mein partner hat immer nur gemeint, dass wir jetzt auf dem höchsten punkt seinen, aber leider war es nie so.... trotzdem großees lob!! gibt es irgendwo bilder?? Nach einer Abfahrt in den Weinbergen wurden Bilder gemacht soweit ich weiß..... freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr!


----------



## Fredegar (10. Oktober 2005)

Ja,ja Manni immer den Berg hoch,das ist Mountainbiking  aber zum Glück geht es auch immer wieder runter.Kann mich da Manni nur anschliessen..
super Event  ,und im Winter wird ordentlich trainiert Manni   dann sind die Anstiege nur halb so lang .Gruss Mario


----------



## -Manni- (11. Oktober 2005)

heute abend wird das training fortgesetzt! fahren heute wieder, aber dieses mal auf der anderen moselseite! man muss das schöne wetter hier an der mosel schließlich noch ausnutzen, ab donnerstag haben sie wieder schlechtes wetter gemeldet!
schau mal wieder im laden vorbei, haben noch eine dvd für dich!!
gruss
christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergaufSepp (11. Oktober 2005)

-Manni- schrieb:
			
		

> heute abend wird das training fortgesetzt! fahren heute wieder, aber dieses mal auf der anderen moselseite! man muss das schöne wetter hier an der mosel schließlich noch ausnutzen, ab donnerstag haben sie wieder schlechtes wetter gemeldet!
> schau mal wieder im laden vorbei, haben noch eine dvd für dich!!
> gruss
> christian


Fahrt Ihr regelmäßig und/oder auch organisiert mit festem Treffpunkt?
Dann würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen...wenn erlaubt.


----------



## -Manni- (14. Oktober 2005)

Störenfriede im Wald

Es ging wohl alles zu glatt beim 5. Moselhöhenbiking. Die Freude über ein schönes Mountainbike-Event wird momentan getrübt durch die angekündigte Anzeige eines Jagdpächters wegen Verstoß gegen § 22 des Landeswaldgesetzes. Obwohl sich gegenüber der letztjährigen Streckenführung eigentlich kaum etwas geändert hat, hat diese Veranstaltung in Jägerkreisen das Fass wohl zum Überlaufen gebracht. Haben 76 Mountainbiker die Ruhe im Wald derart gestört, dass eine Anzeige gegen den Veranstalter berechtigt ist? Oder überwiegt hier das Interessse der Mountainbiker am Erholungswert des Waldes? Darf einmal im Jahr der Wald für eine derartige Veranstaltung genutzt werden? Sagt uns Eure Meinung. Im Gästebuch ist jede Menge Platz.  

weiß ja net, was manche denken!! es gibt viel zu viele die sich zu wichtig nehmen! waren gestern auf einer kleinen tour und wurden von einem pächter angesprochen, der diese anzeige gemacht hat...... was soll der scheiß?? nur weil er ein gebiet gepachtet hat, kann er immer noch net machen was er will..... fand die veranstaltung klasse.. 
bis zum duathlon in morbach!!!  

jetzt gehts zum feiern!!!


----------



## Schoko-Crossie (15. Oktober 2005)

Tach Manni,

wurde auch vom Pächter angesprochen - der hat echt ein Problem ! Die fühlen sich wohl gestört, wenn die mit den "Bonzen" auf die Jagd gehen wollen ! Das Mountainbiker auch naturverbunden sind, haben die wohl noch nie gehört !?! Was soll denn durch uns zerstört werden ??? Eine schmale Reifenspur im Wald und denen geht schon der Hut hoch !
In Deutschland gibt es einfach zu viele "Ämtchen" und "Verantwortliche" und "Zuständigkeitsbereiche" !! Wenn Du was organisieren willst, muß ein halbes Jahr anfangen, die zuständigen Ämter und Personen zu informieren - und dann noch bangen, daß alles genehmigt wird ! Die Ämter und Beamten sollten doch eigentlich FÜR die Interessen der Bürger arbeiten - sie werden ja auch von uns bezahlt...... Recht ist Recht, aber Kleinkariert ist auch Kleinkariert !
Mir hat die Veranstaltung SUPER gefallen - Danke Kaspar, für die gelungene Veranstaltung - und laß Dich von den Fuppen nicht unterkriegen !

Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr !

Manni - hoffe, Du trainierst gut mit Bergziege - sehen uns beim Crossduathlon - reise an mit Frau Antje - und die ist ziemlich schnell zu Fuß...    

Gruß

Schoko-Crossie


----------



## kaspar (15. August 2006)

hallo,

am 8. 10. 2006 gibt es eine Neuauflage des 										


Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker


in 	Bekond			Start:  10.00 Uhr

				Strecken:
a) 30 km  mit ca. 850 Höhenmetern
b) 60 km mit  ca. 1800 Höhenmeter


Zeitnahme und Wertung für Zweierteams auf beiden Strecken 

Startgebühr:     
Einzel: 10,-	 Euro  
Team:  19,- Euro pro Team
Nachmeldegebühr ab 1.10.06: 5,- Euro 

Veranstalter: SV Vecunda Bekond 
Anmeldung: www.bekond-aktiv.de
Besondere Hinweise:

Startberechtigt:
Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle gesunden  Sportlerinnen und Sportler. Personen, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, benötigen die schriftliche Zustimmung der Eltern, um teilnehmen zu dürfen. Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein ist nicht erforderlich. Für Hobbyfahrer/innen empfehlen wir ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren.

Kopfschutz und Sicherung: 
Das Tragen eines Helmes (fester Helm, kein Sturzring) ist für die Fahrer Pflicht. 
Auf der Strecke ist ein Erste -Hilfe-Geländefahrzeug des MHD Föhren unterwegs, außerdem steht auf der Hälfte der Strecke ein Erste-Hilfe-Fahrzeug des MHD.

Naturschutz: 
Das Wegwerfen von Abfall außerhalb der markierten Verpflegungszone ist untersagt. Im Rahmen der Veranstaltung dürfen nur die ausgewiesen und markierten Strecken benutzt werden. 

Verhalten auf den Wegen:
Wanderer und Fußgänger haben auf der Strecke grundsätzlich Vorrang.  Auch wenn ausschließlich Wirtschaftswege und Pfade genutzt werden muss eventuell mit land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeugen gerechnet werden.
Beim Anhalten auf den Wegen ist ausreichend Platz für die Durchfahrt anderer Teilnehmer oder sonstiger Wegenutzer zu lassen. 
Vor allem im Weinbergsbereich ist mit Winzern bei der Traubenernte zu rechnen, daher bitten wir um erhöhte Vorsicht

Technische Voraussetzungen: 
Für das Moselhöhenbiking/ den moselhalbmarathon werden nur taugliche  Mountainbikes zugelassen. Jeder Teilnehmer muss vor der Teilnahme selbst einen Sicherheitsscheck durchführen. 

Haftung:
Die Teilnahme findet auf eigenes Risiko statt, für Unfälle, Verlust und Diebstahl  wird keine Haftung übernommen. Jeder Teilnehmer verpflichtet sich bei der Zahlung des Startgeldes auf jegliche Haftung durch den Veranstalter zu verzichten und hat selbst für entsprechenden Versicherungsschutz zu sorgen. Es gelten die StVO und die Bestimmungen des BDR.

Startnummern:
Sie erhalten bei der Anmeldung eine Startnummer, die Sie bitte nach erreichen des Ziels wieder zurückgeben. Wir haben somit einen Überblick, wer sich noch auf der Strecke befindet. 

Verpflegung während des Rennens:
Aufgrund der geringen Startgebühr wird während des Rennes keine Vollverpflegung geboten. 
Wasser, Schorle, Obst und Gebäck/Müsliriegel werden an zwei Verpflegungsstellen angeboten.

Duschen und Radwäsche möglich

Fahrstrecken:
Bis km 23 haben beide Strecken den gleichen Verlauf. Dort ist eine Verpflegungsstelle und dann trennen sich die Wege, führen aber später noch einmal auf einem Teilstück von 2,5 km auf dem gleichen Weg bis zur 2. Verpflegungsstation. Von hier aus geht es für die einen direkt ins Ziel, die anderen müssen noch 20 Kilometer strampeln.

Zeitnahme und Teamwertung: 
Bei Mountainbikern, die als Zweierteam auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und gemeinsam (max. 1 Minute Abstand) das Ziel erreichen, wird eine Zeitnahme und Wertung durchgeführt. Jeweils 1. bis 3. Platz der Zweierteams auf der 30 und 60 km-Strecke erhalten Preise.


----------



## thunderbee04 (6. September 2006)

Klingt gut!
Bin mal eine MTB-Strecke um Bekond gefahren (Hummelsberg?). Ist die Bestandteil dieser Streckenführung?


----------



## kaspar (9. September 2006)

hallo,

das moselhöhenbiking findet im gleichen mountainbikerevier statt. die streckenführung benutzt aber nur teilweise die ausgeschilderten routen. beim moselhöhenbiking gibt es sehr interessante streckenabschnitte, die nicht im zu den offiziellen wegen gehören. mehr single-trails, mehr höhenmeter, einfach anspruchsvoller und abwechslungsreicher.

gruß
kaspar

www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------

